# Bmw E34 Touring - Mosconi - ODR - Norwegian SQ-car



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

My Bmw E34 Touring Project:
Winner of the 2009 Eurofinals - EMMA Advanced Unlimited class! 

Massive use of steel and aluminium for construction of frames, covers and speakerbaffles. 
This build is lightweight and a "heavy" construction at the same time. Doesn't sound bad either..  
This build is what I've allways wanted to build, so - since the car is not so valuable, the metalsaw and the ideas has gotten free space.

The main idea is to use speakers with as large membranearea as possible, so there's no stress for them to play in the frequency range they are set to handle.
I've built stereosubs in front - using ODR 10" in kickpanelcabinets of 50litres each side, 7" ODR midranges in custommade dashboard in 17liters cabinets, and ODR tweeters angled on top. A little sub is also placed in the trunk - oldschool JBL 1800GTI sub in 138liters cabinet in the trunkfloor.


There will allways be something not finished in a build like this, so some evaluation and rebuilding will come.. But for now I'll enjoy the sound and use the car for the winter, and then we'll see what the 2010 season will bring.

My Facebookalbum: ODR Bmw









This is an original E34 dashboard










This is what it became 










Under construction

















This is the underside of the dashboardboxes

















Low profile!










Ready for vinyl!


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*


















Finished! (the brown alcantara has been changed to black)










Inside, wired and playing music!


















15mm aluminium on a vacuumboard in the cnc-mill








Halfway finished








Here you can see both kickpanels finished, pressurethreaded M6. O-ring track for gasket.










Covered with superstretch vinyl..








Mounted in the car and the 10" wired..








Pretty nice!?!


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*









Original "inside fender"..









Plenty of unused space!









Kickpanelbox under construction








DeLorean?!? 









Finished cabinet of 50liters! Identical on the other side..










Lower part of rear sub box is built from fiberglass. All unnecessary steel is cut out and the room for the jack and tools is coupled to the box, for maximum volume.








Baffle in 15mm aluminium is tough enough..








Alu-baffle covered in vinyl. Fuelpump-cover made from same alu-plate.









Battery, fuseholders and 360mm2 groundbar. Main fusebox is mounted directly to batterypost, so 0cm unsecured cable..









A little custom"thingy" driving the frontsystem.


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*









Focal Dual Monitor driving the 18".









The Dual Monitor bolted with stainless M6 bolts and alucover covered in Vinyl









25A Ctek batterycharger installed.









Dockingstation for pc.











Proof of usability of a stereo car. 










Silk Audio signalcables



*Things starting to be "finished". At least the way it was in the 2009 season.*








Ready for the trip to EMMA Eurofinals in Rotterdam.









Got some stickers..


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*









A little dashboard detail..









Detail of trunk compartment









Trunk









Just to brag..  Winners handshake at the Eurofinals in Rotterdam.
First place!!! 17points down to second place, that went to Russia, and 5points more down to third place from Germany.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

WOW! Especially love the kicks!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

very nice


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

So what do you have driving the fronts, behind the custom McIntosh shroud? I bet a lot of people think it's an MC4000M, huh? 

Also I love the kickpanels, and I can really appreciate the amount of work it took to make that happen. Well done.


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*



TREETOP said:


> So what do you have driving the fronts, behind the custom McIntosh shroud? I bet a lot of people think it's an MC4000M, huh?
> 
> Also I love the kickpanels, and I can really appreciate the amount of work it took to make that happen. Well done.


Thanks! 

Well.. This is kind of a "locost" project, so I've used 2xMC427 (one for each of the 10" frontsubs in bridgemode) and a MC440M in 4-ch mode - supplying 2x100w for tweeters and 2x200w for the midranges.
To make this look good, since none of those amps matched, I made a fake cover (actually bigger than the MC4000) to get a smooth design in the trunk. Got some comments about it, but I'd thougt more people would see it's a fake..


----------



## tonym (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

very nice work....


----------



## LegendJeff (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Incredible, love the kick panels


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*



Joakim Skovlund said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Well.. This is kind of a "locost" project, so I've used 2xMC427 (one for each of the 10" frontsubs in bridgemode) and a MC440M in 4-ch mode - supplying 2x100w for tweeters and 2x200w for the midranges.
> To make this look good, since none of those amps matched, I made a fake cover (actually bigger than the MC4000) to get a smooth design in the trunk. Got some comments about it, but I'd thougt more people would see it's a fake..


So what is the sub in the back getting for power?


----------



## ScottyH (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Beautiful.

That sub is nothing short of amazing. JBL still makes woofers that look identical to the original GTi series woofer. They use them in THX approved cinema's and in the Synthesis systems! 2241H & 2242H are the current part #'s I believe.

I have 2x 2241H's in 2x 11ft3 cabinets in my home theater. They're the only subwoofer I've ever used that can accurately reproduce the true sound of a gunshot.


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*



ScottyH said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> That sub is nothing short of amazing. JBL still makes woofers that look identical to the original GTi series woofer. They use them in THX approved cinema's and in the Synthesis systems! 2241H & 2242H are the current part #'s I believe.
> 
> I have 2x 2241H's in 2x 11ft3 cabinets in my home theater. They're the only subwoofer I've ever used that can accurately reproduce the true sound of a gunshot.


This is actually a original GTI, that has gotten the repairkit (believe it's the 224xH in 4ohm config. This one is not getting much of the frequency spectrum to work with, getting from 30hz and down with a really steep filter. The internal DSP in the Dual Monitor is set to cut at 30hz with approx 200+ dB/oct. (combined heavy use of the paragraphic eq and 24dB filter). The frontsubs are playing from 20hz to 50hz, so the 18" is just helping at the absolutely low end.
The cabinet is kind of special, looks like a closed cabinet with 2 chambers. But this is a "tweak" with a Helmholz resonator as the small chamber, wich helps lowering the total resonace to 12hz. This "box" is playing linear from 12hz to 30hz.. Total cabinet volume is 138liters..


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*



Niebur3 said:


> So what is the sub in the back getting for power?


It's powered by the Focal Dual Monitor, feeding it with 800wrms.
This is not the important part of the system, as the frontspeakers is actually reproducing the whole register from 20hz to 38khz. So I don't really need the sub in the back, it's just for the little extra fun of feeling the ultimate low.. 

The power and the headroom from the frontsystem is quite amazing!
Those Pioneer ODR speakers are really playing both powerful an smooth when they get "a little bit" more power than they get from the ODR amps of 4x50w...


----------



## Erotomania (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

awesome stuff!!! That's a serious CNC!


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

too bad we cannot get the good ODR speakers here in the USA. i'd love a pair of those 10's at the very least ...


----------



## lukee_cz (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Great install!!! Nice to see people who really know what they are doing! 
Proper job with kicks is the best.


----------



## jorgegarcia (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Love the dash, kickpanels+the enclosure they are in, the big-ass sub, and the car.

You should GIVE it to me...now.


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

That is awesome. I love the E34, it is one of my favorite cars. The dash looks amazing.

Great work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Nice stuff!!!!

Those kicks are awesome!


----------



## buddhaV6 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

wow! that's commitment! 

i compete in EMMA's Experienced Unlimited class here in Asia and our installs are nowhere near that comprehensive.

nice!


----------



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

The kick panels blow my mind! Never would have thought of that, ever!


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Thanks for all the positive feedback!! 

Those kickpanels is what makes this car special! All bass is in front of the car, and couse it's in stereo, none of stereo basstones is placed incorrect in the soundstage. Because of the low crossover to the mids, a mono frequencysweep stands still in center about 20cm over the dashboard and out where the windshield "stops", all the way down to 40hz. This gives an absolute focus in every frequency.


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Heia Norge! 

Wow, this guy's got metal-working skills, fiberglass skills, welding skills and some serious machine tools to play with.

Looks great and must sound pretty amazing.


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*



vactor said:


> too bad we cannot get the good ODR speakers here in the USA. i'd love a pair of those 10's at the very least ...


Don't they sell them in the states?? Think I've seen some on ebay..? Those 10"s are the best bassdrivers I ever laid hands and ears on! They play extremely nice also up in frequency, tried mine just for fun as 2-way, meeting the tweets at 1,6khz..  Did not sound too bad, have heard worse from a 6,5" component set.. But of course a bit muddy in the midrange..

should be possible to import from europe, if you can't get them in the US..?


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

I love it! I was going to say, that "mac amp" looks HUGE like none I have seen.

Awesome, everything about it!


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*



Joakim Skovlund said:


> Don't they sell them in the states?? Think I've seen some on ebay..? Those 10"s are the best bassdrivers I ever laid hands and ears on! They play extremely nice also up in frequency, tried mine just for fun as 2-way, meeting the tweets at 1,6khz..  Did not sound too bad, have heard worse from a 6,5" component set.. But of course a bit muddy in the midrange..
> 
> should be possible to import from europe, if you can't get them in the US..?


i've been looking. never even seen a set on ebay. the ODR 10's have the neodymium motor i believe. yeah, they are just not available her in america.


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Oh my sweet dick. I am very impressed, Great work. I run a CNC daily and know what a headache it can be. I also know how incredible things are when they come out after machining. Bravo!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

That is one sweet install. I love the whole thing. New ODR= me jealous. No, we don't get any of the new ODR stuff here in the States...any of the new stuff has been imported from the UK. You don't mind if I borrow a few ideas from you, do you?

I have some of the old ODR speakers...probably 10 years old at least, and the old ODR 10s I have look real similar to TAD 11s of the time period. Which, is not a suprise since TAD is the high end prosound division of Pioneer.


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*



thehatedguy said:


> That is one sweet install. I love the whole thing. New ODR= me jealous. No, we don't get any of the new ODR stuff here in the States...any of the new stuff has been imported from the UK. You don't mind if I borrow a few ideas from you, do you?
> 
> I have some of the old ODR speakers...probably 10 years old at least, and the old ODR 10s I have look real similar to TAD 11s of the time period. Which, is not a suprise since TAD is the high end prosound division of Pioneer.


Hey! Thanks for all the good words!
I really don't mind if yo get some inspiration from my project!  It's what it's all about isen't it? Cool! 

TAD is the producer of the ODR speakers, so that it looks like some of the other TAD's is not so strange. All the "Team Pioneer" cars here in europe got the new "RSII" speakers last season, so there should be some of the "RS" around for sale. Only small changes, color from silver to black, upper cone surround of the 10", some kind of metal dustcap on the 7" and 3" to make it play even higher frequencies than before. The "old" silver ODR's is still a lovely set, the differences are so small that they are nearly noticable. There's so much other things that has to do with the final result! Like adjustment, mounting quality and the correct ideas of how to exploit the car's possibilities!


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Have to say I'm very happy about all the positive feedback here! 

The car has much left on the "to do list", thinking about finish and the look of the car. New paintjob, M5 bumpers and skirts, 8,5" and 10" x 20" rims and some small finishjob on the interior. 
The project turned a bit last winter, when I lost my job, and decided to get an education as a sound engineer at the age of 37... The economy did not allow for all plans to be fulfilled, so the most nessescary things were done, and that paid off with a nice victory in the Eurofinals!
In the advanced class there is no judgement of the car itself, so as long as all things concerning the stereosystem is finished, there is no points drawn for a lousy paintjob and so on..
Hope to have some guts and money to work with it this season! This car is a keeper and still has some seasons of competitons to attend. Think it still has an advantage in the basic construction of the car, that makes it quite exeptional coming to carstereo building! These kind of "useable" spaces is hard to find in a "new" car..


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Well I love BMW wagons...and even moreso after seeing yours.

I knew I should have bought one. Maybe my next car will be one.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

You know...I could sell my e46 and get a previously enjoyed e34 and do the dash and kick change..... I really like what you created - if I ever make it to Norway...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Hell it makes me want to sell my IS300 to get one.

And you could get a M5 Touring in Europe. Damn it That's like the aweetest combo ever.


----------



## honza440 (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

amazing work


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*



thehatedguy said:


> Hell it makes me want to sell my IS300 to get one.
> 
> And you could get a M5 Touring in Europe. Damn it That's like the aweetest combo ever.


Hehe, the IS is a sweet ride!!

Many europeans import cars from US, so it must be som kind of cost effective way to get a M5 from Germany to US.. May be some heavy taxes for import - I don't know..

The taxes for car import to Norway is hilarious! A M5 wich has a price of 5000$ in Germany, will cost 32.000$ in Norway with all taxes paid..  Sick huh!?! Thats a good reason for me to have an old E34...


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

my respect!


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Simply gorgeous. I marvel at your skills. 

BMW wagons + sq Magic = win.


----------



## Whippet (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Would be nice to have skills like that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigBadBakken (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Your car and install is simply stunning! Well played sir! 

WOW!!!!


----------



## ferbay (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

very compliment...you are the champion ....


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*



Joakim Skovlund said:


> It's powered by the Focal Dual Monitor, feeding it with 800wrms.
> This is not the important part of the system, as the frontspeakers is actually reproducing the whole register from 20hz to 38khz. So I don't really need the sub in the back, it's just for the little extra fun of feeling the ultimate low..
> 
> The power and the headroom from the frontsystem is quite amazing!
> Those Pioneer ODR speakers are really playing both powerful an smooth when they get "a little bit" more power than they get from the ODR amps of 4x50w...



I totally agree with the above. Those ODR speakers can handle much more than the matching ODR amps give. I can tell you from experience and conversations that the Japanese do not necessarily agree with having lots of "headroom." To each his own...

The new ODR speakers are quite amazing to say the least and cost a pretty penny. I have posted this link before but here it is again. Notice the new surround on the subs. 

ƒVƒXƒeƒ€ƒAƒbƒv�¤•i - RSƒXƒs�[ƒJ�[


Those subs are super transparent! They play very confidently down to the rated 25hz and CLEAN. I have seriously considered (2) of them. Problem is they are about a $1000 EACH! Might need to sell off some of the other junk I got laying around. 

Btw, these 8's are also excellent and very transparent. 

RSƒXƒs�[ƒJ�[ - TS-W10RS

GREAT build by the way. Love it!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Why can't I have a set of those 8s?

Or a BMW wagon for that matter?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Why can't I have a set of those 8s?

Or a BMW wagon for that matter?


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*



thehatedguy said:


> Why can't I have a set of those 8s?
> 
> Or a BMW wagon for that matter?


Retail on those(8's) is 63000yen a piece. At the current exchange rate that's about $710. 

I heard a couple of these in a BMW paired up with these...

RSƒXƒs�[ƒJ�[ - TS-M10RS

and these....

RSƒXƒs�[ƒJ�[ - TS-T10RS

Sounded great! Tons of detail in all the right places. The subs are super transparent and do their job. We listened to mostly jazz mind you. Ella sounded great through those mids and tweeters. 

The paper cone leads me to believe that they may match up nicely to my L6's. Well see...

Now those 10's that the OP is using run 126,000yen or $1420 each! That price is for the newer models.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

i love everything about it!  always love the emma builds!

quick question...what is this you are using to tie down the cables side by side? love to get some of that


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*



Joakim Skovlund said:


> These kind of "useable" spaces is hard to find in a "new" car..


E34 BMW's or the 1995 540i M-SPORT specifically has been my dream since like forever. What an amazing car for a serious sound system like yours. Great work!

...Very classy car and your install matches the car very well.


----------



## adc604 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Wow, that's awesome!

Congrats on the win


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*



simplicityinsound said:


> i love everything about it!  always love the emma builds!
> 
> quick question...what is this you are using to tie down the cables side by side? love to get some of that


Thanks a lot for all positive feedback in this thread! 


The "cable clamps" are made from cutoffs from the 15mm aluminium plate from the baffles.

Hand drilled and cut out with an anglecutter.. 

But I've seen something looking allmost the same, used for holding pipes or hoses. Some cartuning/styling/turbo kind of site, but don't remember wich URL..


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

A sad update:
The end of this car as i was...


















The car got stolen in june and found later in this condition. 
The ****ers got allmost every bit of stereo and filled it with fireextinguisher-powder to remove fingerprints...

Status as of now is total rebuild with all new components, new engine and new paintjob!

White basecolour with matt black carbondetails and "too big wheels" 20" with 255 and 295 tyres.

It will be equipped with ODR speakers in front as it were, Pioneer ODR DSP and Mosconi amplifiers!
A bit of luck that I've recovered every custom made bit of the stereoinstallation in the car! A donor-car has been bought, so everything is starting to fall into place.

A hell of a job to get it finished before eurofinals in october, but it will show up, more refined than ever!


----------



## craracer05 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

That build was super sick sorry to hear about your bad luck.


----------



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

:bigcry:

very sorry to hear. thats like one of my worst nightmares ever..


----------



## Installer4life (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

That sucks but building it is half the fun....


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

That really sucks to hear. Although it sounds like you have a good plan for the rebuild at least.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

i'm sorry that idiots did that. hopefully they get caught and taken care of.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

I hope you'll be able to restore this car to even more than it's former glory...
It's sad to see what has been done to it. Good luck on your restauration!
I hope to see some pictures along the way...


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

So sorry to read this news. A real pity. 

Your new plans sound great. I imagine you are going with the updated ODR drivers? 

The new released RS-P99X processor is awesome! I did a good 6 hours of demo board listening at my buddies shop to it and the the new analog amps. I imagine they will make it to Europe eventually. They just came out last month. 

Good luck with your future plans!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Do the police where you are make any actual effort to find the criminals, or do they (like here) just say, "Too bad, you had insurance, right?"
People who do this deserve to be killed in the street, hung up in and spray painted with "Thief" as a message to others like them.

I've had a car stolen, and stereos stolen, and the cops made no effort to find the stuff at all.

Jay


----------



## gabriezim (May 5, 2010)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Wow... That sucks big time... 
Was it a sponsored car? If not, maybe you should try a more stealth install this time. Window tinting is a nice idea too.
Good luck with the new install.


----------



## gabriezim (May 5, 2010)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

edit: duplicate


----------



## ganesht (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

I love the dash, how long did it take to fabricate?


----------



## RattyMcClelland (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

WOw thats a nice install. Such a shame others ruined it and stole everything .


----------



## Freddi_fin (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Have seen pics of the original build on some other forums as well...nice job! Such a shame that the car got stolen... 

Are you making any progress with the new car? Looking forward to seeing some pics of that very soon... 

/Freddi


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Hi everyone! 
Long time since I've posted anything here, but thanks for all the kind words from you all! 

The status for this build, is that it's still "a build" in progress. Work and economy has given me some delay in the buildingprocess, so I was at the Eurofinals as a judge, but without the car. 

Every bit of equipment is ready for instal, so it's just time and guts to finish everything that's the challenge.

Products to be used:
Pioneer F20BT navi-unit
Pioneer XDV-P9 DVD-changer
Pioneer AXM-P90 Controller
Pioneer RS-P90 ODR-DSP
some Pioneer screens and other multimediastuff... 
Kimber cables (TC and Silver Streak)
2x Mosconi A-Class (midrange and tweeters)
4x Mosconi 300.2 (one for each 10" in front, and one for each voicecoil for the Z)
1x Mosconi 100.4 (rearchannels for multimedia)
ODR speakers in front (tweeters, 7" and 10")
And the funnypart, just for showoff: Digital Designs Z9918 in a special configuration with less spiders and extreme lightweight cone.

A very big thanks to my employer www.dynabel.no/shop for sponsorship of most of the new equipment. 

My biggest challenge as of now, is how to make place for everything, without building "frankenstein". I would like to have a stylish and good looking install. 
Anyone got any ideas? Pictures?


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Glad to see you're back after the theft! Good luck.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

GO 4 IT dude


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

That is some amazing work. ODR Premier has been a long time favorite of mine. I wish they offered it more here in the states.

Just saw the above post. Sorry to hear all that work was destroyed. GL on the new coming build.


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

The good part of having to rebuild, is that I can now fix the small issues that I've discovered during the last setup, so hopefully those things will make the car sound even better than before! 
Everything that can be improved, will be... 

There were some small acoustical issues in the dashboardboxes that now is fixed acoustically, instead of having to deal with them digitally. And the new amplifiers is far superior to the old ones! The Mosconi A-Class is absolutely a choice for highend applications! Unbelievable sound quality, openness and dynamics!  The power and bass-control in the 300.2 is also the best i've experienced!

Combined with the better signalsource/dsp and the overall better cables and build quality, I really look forward to get the car playing music again!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

What an awesome positive attitude to have. 

I have thought about that in the past - if some creep jacked my entire system, and I was compensated by the Insurance company (probably not near what I paid for), what would I do differently?

I also have thought - if I had known then what I know now.....I have 'wasted' so much money over the last 20 years on this hobby - buying and selling - some say that the 'learning' is half the fun - I think that is true. 

I am looking forward to moving over the equipment that I am happy with to a new car - this time I can have a bit better plan on the install knowing what equipment I am happy with. 

Really looking forward to seeing the new build - I was extremely impressed with the first build! I just wish the car was going to swing by North Carolina so I could hear it  I travel a lot, but not to your 'neck of the woods'.


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

It's so good to see you back and positive after all you have gone through.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

That's the spirit! Having had my prized '65 Mustang Convert stolen and gutted some years ago, I know how you feel. Fortunately I did get my car back, but in horrendous condition, and dealing with the insurance co. was another nightmare.


----------



## CorNut (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

that is some serious skill, I'm happy I'm finally getting to the point I can comfortably work with fiberglass, you can do it all lol... wow. I'm sorry about what happened, glad you can stay positive


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Cool work man, I like the dash and kick enclosures. Sorry to hear about the theft but it seems like your coming back just fine. 
Its cool to see a European comp car, keep posting!!!

Matt


----------



## boost infection (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Nice build


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Thanks for all the good words guys!! 

It really takes an effort to gain the right spirit, to rebuild a car like this.. 
Signed contract on a new workshop today, so I'm looking forward to get a nice place to build carstereo!!

Registrered my own company this month, so now I'm building carstereo on a full time basis. 

A little sneak peak from the E34 - 2011 version:


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

lol, that sub is just so large its silly.


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*



internecine said:


> lol, that sub is just so large its silly.


 
....Silly-cool I'd say! 

It's not just a SPL-woofer, but a really good sounding SQ-woofer! This exact speaker has less spiders than the "standard Z" if you can call a Z standard, and a extra lightweigt cone for minimum moving mass. In this setup, it will work in a frequencyrange of 0-30hz. The rest is played by the frontsystem. The box is a "closed box, with an internal resonator".. Not to apprechiated by the average DD fanboys, but still...


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Very nice setup (1st build), and sorry to hear about the loss. I dig wagon builds!!

Can you provide any further information on your selection of this brand amp?


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

I like you choice of amplifiers, I'm looking forward to the end results.


----------



## nautic70 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*



internecine said:


> lol, that sub is just so large its silly.


If by silly you mean awesome!! If you look at the rest of the build you can tell that the rear sub is just there to add a little fun and extra bass. I like the build overall very nicely done.


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

love the dash, looks great.
I have some mosconi amps and audio development MM 3ways on the way, i cant wait to rip the car apart

but i see your missing 3 amps. i only see 4 of them there.
matt


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

keepitreal07 said:


> love the dash, looks great.
> I have some mosconi amps and audio development MM 3ways on the way, i cant wait to rip the car apart
> 
> but i see your missing 3 amps. i only see 4 of them there.
> matt


 
The 3 others is inside the amp-rack.. I'm trying to find a place to hide the two 300.2 also, but there's not enough room anywere.. 

The Mosconi-amps is really nice sounding, specially the a-class! The 300.2's has an enormous lowfrequency control! So you'll better look forward to get them playing in your car! Bet you will love them!


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

Joakim very nice, I am glad you got your car back!!
I see a very nice update coming, you better make it right! 

Hope to see the car on EMMA EC 2011 in Germany! 

Best of luck with your project! 

Jure from Slovenia


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

Joakim very nice, I am glad you got your car back!!
I see a very nice update coming, you better make it right! 

Hope to see the car on EMMA EC 2011 in Germany! 

Best of luck with your project! 

Jure from Slovenia


----------



## Miniboom (Jul 15, 2010)

Glad to see you're back in business, I like the way it looks so far!

Yesterday I finally started on the stealth install in my Impreza wagon too, allthough hiding 60 pounds of two 10"x10" inch subs and 3 feet of amps + DSP turned out to be damn near impossible in that small spare wheel well... To fit it all, I had to raise the floor 6 inches, and that wasn't very practical. 

So the "stealth with full trunk usability"-idea went out the window, and "anonymous looks and hopefully a half-usable trunk" took over. 

I'm guessing you don't care much about hiding anything this time either, Joakim?


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi,

Interesting build to follow, subscribed! Good luck!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

wow man, glad to see the rebound you took on this project. and that DD99Z subwoofer is ridiculous. i got to take a first hand glance at a SPL version of the 12" 99Z and it was awesome.

i dont think there is anything i can say to top what anyone has said yet, amazing work. please keep us posted as this kind of install is not the kind of stuff people are used to seeing. we all love this.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

wow... can't beleive everything this car has been through and still going strong!
Looking forward to updates.


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

subscribed for the new build Haakon sent me here to see what was going on  we were arguing the pro's and cons of reflecting the mids of the screen looking forward to seeing what plans you have for this one


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

WOW!!! I just read the entire thread, I love everything about the install as a whole. Now I'm left wanting to see more... Great Job.:snacks:


Thanks for the link Jason!!!


----------



## boom_squid_2 (Jan 29, 2008)

what is an internal resonator and how does it work?


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

boom_squid_2 said:


> what is an internal resonator and how does it work?


It's a Helmholtz resonator, built as a "chamber" inside the sub box, tuned to lower the impedance-peak at the resonancefrequency of the box/speaker, sort of as an impedancecorrection network, but acousticly instead of electrically. This makes the overall sensitivity of the system a lot higher, and gives a really low end responseboost. Much easier load for the amps to handle, and sort of like a ported enclosure, but with closed enclosure rolloff..

Do a wiki on helmholtz resonator...


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

A little twist has come, the new Mosconi Zero3 has arrived, and the setup is now an A-class for tweeters, zero3 for mids, two bridged zero3 for frontsubs and two bridged 300.2's for the Z.
The install is far from finished, but the sound is quite amazing!

Did a competition last weekend and got very low installscore, but the best soundscore of the event, and that with only things "thrown" in.. The last week the car has got the odr-box working, and a fairly good tuning. Have to say I'm really happy with the sound of the new setup! The car is attending a competition next weekend, with a little more installfinish, but far from finished. 
I'm working my ass of to get everything ready for the norwegian finals and the eurofinals in october.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

pictures please


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Joakim Skovlund said:


> A little twist has come, the new Mosconi Zero3 has arrived, and the setup is now an A-class for tweeters, zero3 for mids, two bridged zero3 for frontsubs and two bridged 300.2's for the Z.
> The install is far from finished, but the sound is quite amazing!


Hi Joakim,

I just looked up the Zero3 on Mosconi's website - very nice! Just curious as to why you made the switch. I'm not good just looking at the specs, but I think I remembered you saying you were going to have an A class on the mid range drivers - now the Zero 3.....greater power with similar sound quality? I'm really looking forward to seeing pictures of the new build!


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> Hi Joakim,
> 
> I just looked up the Zero3 on Mosconi's website - very nice! Just curious as to why you made the switch. I'm not good just looking at the specs, but I think I remembered you saying you were going to have an A class on the mid range drivers - now the Zero 3.....greater power with similar sound quality? I'm really looking forward to seeing pictures of the new build!


Yes, the zero3 has more power AND superb sq! The a-class has a bit more definition and timbre in the absolute highs, but the swap was not a compromise, since zero3 has better control and makes the mids more dynamic and has more headroom - for possibility to play loud when I want to..  The zero3 is in the absolute top class in sq amps! Without reference to the price.
Mids playing from 50hz to 5khz needs some power..


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the explanation. I'm with you there.... I have the 100.4 bridged on my 3" widebanders. GLW the rest of your build.


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

nice amps man


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

Love BMW's for installs and yours looks great! Sorry to hear about the theft, but round two is coming along nicely!


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

A little teaser..









Pioneer AXM-P90RS display in rearviewmirror..


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking forward to see more!


----------



## vapor77 (Mar 12, 2011)

Joakim Skovlund said:


> A little teaser..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks amazing, I cant wait to see the finished build.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

Joakim Skovlund said:


> It's a Helmholtz resonator, built as a "chamber" inside the sub box, tuned to lower the impedance-peak at the resonancefrequency of the box/speaker, sort of as an impedancecorrection network, but acousticly instead of electrically. This makes the overall sensitivity of the system a lot higher, and gives a really low end responseboost. Much easier load for the amps to handle, and sort of like a ported enclosure, but with closed enclosure rolloff..
> 
> Do a wiki on helmholtz resonator...


Have you done any experimenting about this?
Is their issues if you use to small port and box?
My box is about 65l with 2x10" but there is not much space i could sacrifice before the box gets to small.


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

hc_TK said:


> Have you done any experimenting about this?
> Is their issues if you use to small port and box?
> My box is about 65l with 2x10" but there is not much space i could sacrifice before the box gets to small.


It's not like you "take away space" you just "use it a little different"..
I haven't tested with other cabinets than my own, but it works niice! Just try and check. This is a bit of unknown use of the resonator, as far as I know...

Just home from a 18 hour day working on the car, and making the spacer for the DDZ and tried playing it a little.. And.. Woooooow!!! What a psycho supernice subwoofer! To those seeing this as only spl-****, you should test one and be surprised!
It has a control and dynamics never ever heard of in my life! ...And I've heard a few subs!
It's worth every dollar, could even cost 4 times as much, and still be good value for money..


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Joakim Skovlund said:


> It's not like you "take away space" you just "use it a little different"..
> I haven't tested with other cabinets than my own, but it works niice! Just try and check. This is a bit of unknown use of the resonator, as far as I know...
> 
> Just home from a 18 hour day working on the car, and making the spacer for the DDZ and tried playing it a little.. And.. Woooooow!!! What a psycho supernice subwoofer! To those seeing this as only spl-****, you should test one and be surprised!
> ...


I have a really hard time wrapping my head around how you implement helmholtz resonator to subwoofer enclosures... Do you have a link or can you post some pics of your box? 

I know what helmholtz resonator is - eg. with the plastic bottle 
I know how to cancel it by preventing resonance 
But I don't understand the use with enclosures... 

Thanks, 
Kelvin


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

Joakim Skovlund said:


> It's not like you "take away space" you just "use it a little different"..
> I haven't tested with other cabinets than my own, but it works niice! Just try and check. This is a bit of unknown use of the resonator, as far as I know...
> 
> Just home from a 18 hour day working on the car, and making the spacer for the DDZ and tried playing it a little.. And.. Woooooow!!! What a psycho supernice subwoofer! To those seeing this as only spl-****, you should test one and be surprised!
> ...


So do you make a ported enclosure inside the sealed box, or do you have a port inside your box? :blush:


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

hc_TK said:


> So do you make a ported enclosure inside the sealed box, or do you have a port inside your box? :blush:


Actually there is two ports in my box, and it is built so the two cabinets are connected by theese two ports.

I don't have any formula that will work in every different boxsize or shape.
I did the reading, the research and practical testing and tweakin to get there.. isn't that part of the fun?


----------



## derek111 (Dec 25, 2010)

Wow, this is a really nice istall, wished I ahd the time and ability to do something like this. congrats


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Joakim Skovlund said:


> Actually there is two ports in my box, and it is built so the two cabinets are connected by theese two ports.
> 
> I don't have any formula that will work in every different boxsize or shape.
> I did the reading, the research and practical testing and tweakin to get there.. isn't that part of the fun?


Any pics of the box build? 

Kelvin


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

How were the Mosconi class A's on the midrange and tweets, and why did you replace em?


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

SouthSyde said:


> How were the Mosconi class A's on the midrange and tweets, and why did you replace em?


Already answered! 



> Yes, the zero3 has more power AND superb sq! The a-class has a bit more definition and timbre in the absolute highs, but the swap was not a compromise, since zero3 has better control and makes the mids more dynamic and has more headroom - for possibility to play loud when I want to.. The zero3 is in the absolute top class in sq amps! Without reference to the price.
> Mids playing from 50hz to 5khz needs some power..


----------



## Melnais_ch (May 19, 2009)

subwoofery said:


> Any pics of the box build?
> 
> Kelvin


I am also very interested to see pictures!


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

Melnais_ch said:


> I am also very interested to see pictures!


Page one...


----------



## GavGT (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi there, read your build thread from start to finish a couple of times now, and its a great inspiration for my own E34 saloon that is a work in progress. I did my first UK EMMA entry event a couple of weeks ago and i have the bug now! My system is nothing special kit wise, couple of old school phoenix gold subs, Diamond M6 2 way components up front, Genesis amps, and should be running a decent h/u with eq and t/a by next season. I'm very limited by budget, and also because the car has to stay very practical for every day use. 

I'm hoping i can do something similar behind the front wings to make sealed enclosures for my mid/bass (once i find the specs my mids will like) and also in case i change to 8" sub/midbass up front in future. I will be starting a build log on here in due time.

Regards

Gav


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

Installing properly is the key to a good sounding system gav or have you forgot what we was talking about at trax


----------



## SSexpo03 (Jul 30, 2010)

Man to get ahold of those TAD drivers, so sexy... Good luck with the new install and share some pictures please!


----------



## GavGT (Sep 5, 2011)

estione said:


> Installing properly is the key to a good sounding system gav or have you forgot what we was talking about at trax


Very true mate! And more so for me with the budget i have. One thing i do have though is time to think things through, research best methods, and actually do the build so rest assured it will be a massive improvement from trax in both looks and sound!

Gav


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

GavGT said:


> Hi there, read your build thread from start to finish a couple of times now, and its a great inspiration for my own E34 saloon that is a work in progress. I did my first UK EMMA entry event a couple of weeks ago and i have the bug now! My system is nothing special kit wise, couple of old school phoenix gold subs, Diamond M6 2 way components up front, Genesis amps, and should be running a decent h/u with eq and t/a by next season. I'm very limited by budget, and also because the car has to stay very practical for every day use.
> 
> I'm hoping i can do something similar behind the front wings to make sealed enclosures for my mid/bass (once i find the specs my mids will like) and also in case i change to 8" sub/midbass up front in future. I will be starting a build log on here in due time.
> 
> ...



Hi! And thanks for the good words!

Really nice car you've bought! One of the best acoustical cars to build stereo in! Like what you've done so far, good job! And welcome to the EMMA-sirkus! 

Regarding the kicks, you don't have to build large enclosures to get great performance from the kickpanelmounted speakers, since the std. kicks are quite large and well built from factory. Just remove everything in there, and use butyl mats to seal the largest leaks. The kick-volume is about 18-20 litres, since it goes all the way back to the b-pillar. Seal the well under seatbeltroll in b-pillar and behind the wireguide clips, to prevent airnoise when playing loud.

I made my kickpanelenclosures just because I've allways wanted to do so, and because I could.. 

Good luck on your competitions! Maybe you attend the Eurofinals next year..?


----------



## GavGT (Sep 5, 2011)

Thankyou for the kick encolusure advice! I will certainley look at the B-pillars and seal up where you have described, i didn't realise it went that far back. I did try to have a good root around in there, and i think sealing the top section will be the most difficult to prevent it venting into the dash area. I don't want to take the dash out if i can help it.

I'm really looking forward to next seasons competitions, i'm hoping i can get to most if not all of them and have a real good go at getting somewhere. I will be in either 2000E or exp 5 channel depending on what kit i use, i know my h/u could do with an upgrade to something like a P88rs. I love what you have done with the display in your rear view mirror, and can't for the life of me work out how you did it lol.

Anyway, i will stop spamming your thread, i'm hoping you don't mind me throwing you a few PM's with my ideas. You're comp experience would sure help!

Regards

Gav


----------



## rape_ape (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

I didn't realize they reached that far back. They seem to pass down the rocker panel from the bottom. Or are you saying it goes up the A-pillar, across the top down the B-pillar? Or both? I really wonder how much air space there is. It would be very nice to know.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I'd love to see more in depth pics of the display in the rear view mirror.

Jay


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

Orion525iT said:


> I didn't realize they reached that far back. They seem to pass down the rocker panel from the bottom. Or are you saying it goes up the A-pillar, across the top down the B-pillar? Or both? I really wonder how much air space there is. It would be very nice to know.


There is no passage up the a-pillar, but the kickpanel goes down and back to a little behind the b-pillar. Plenty of room!


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulation as Norwegian Champion!
And best of luck when you go for the European Championship!
Amazing soundscore you achived!


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Joakim Skovlund said:


> A little twist has come, the new Mosconi Zero3 has arrived, and the setup is now an A-class for tweeters, zero3 for mids, two bridged zero3 for frontsubs and two bridged 300.2's for the Z.
> The install is far from finished, but the sound is quite amazing!
> 
> Did a competition last weekend and got very low installscore, but the best soundscore of the event, and that with only things "thrown" in.. The last week the car has got the odr-box working, and a fairly good tuning. Have to say I'm really happy with the sound of the new setup! The car is attending a competition next weekend, with a little more installfinish, but far from finished.
> I'm working my ass of to get everything ready for the norwegian finals and the eurofinals in october.


Hey Joakim,

Do you tune to a specific loudness curve shape, say B curve for example? Very curious what the experts tend to do in the frequency domain. Thanks!


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

bginvestor said:


> Hey Joakim,
> 
> Do you tune to a specific loudness curve shape, say B curve for example? Very curious what the experts tend to do in the frequency domain. Thanks!


Hey! 

I don't use any measurement, other than to check - if there is something I cant figure out..
I tune by ear with frequency generator, pinknoise, some selfmade technical tracks and well known music - to get what I want.
Just lots of training and patience is my way to get there.

Measurements fails often in the way that you allways measures "something more" than you are looking for. (many of the reflections in a car are so "early" in the time domain, that they tend to blend in with the measurement you're trying to get, and makes it wrong.) This is one of the reasons none of the existing "autotune" things work good enough...


----------



## Stück (Jul 3, 2011)

Some really nice work on this E34!


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Joakim Skovlund said:


> Hey!
> 
> I don't use any measurement, other than to check - if there is something I cant figure out..
> I tune by ear with frequency generator, pinknoise, some selfmade technical tracks and well known music - to get what I want.
> ...


very interesting.. thx


----------



## GavGT (Sep 5, 2011)

From one E34 owner to another, may i be the first to congratulate you Mr. Skovlund. A job well done. Now post build pics so i can copy it mercylessly!

Gav


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulation as European Champion!
Well deserved!

Found some pics of your car in this album from the EMMA Finals.
emma finals 2011 :: IMG_2657.jpg picture by lbaudio_team - Photobucket


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Congratulation Joakim!


----------



## pika_ (Feb 18, 2007)

Great build, congratulations on the 1st place in emma european finals!


----------



## snapo6 (Feb 15, 2010)

Joakim, congrats to a VERY GREAT CHAMPION :drummer:
Incredible sq score in a state of the art ICE and of course car.

Hope to meet you in the future at the EMMA Euro finals.


----------



## herniam (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations!
The car looked very nice, when I had a look at in during the finals.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

can you share your crossover points you ended up with on the drivers? I see you mentioned you crossed your front woofers to 50hz. are the dash speakers playing 50hz to ?? :surprised:


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks you all! Was a good feeling to nail this eurofinals! 




BigRed said:


> can you share your crossover points you ended up with on the drivers? I see you mentioned you crossed your front woofers to 50hz. are the dash speakers playing 50hz to ?? :surprised:


Of course.. The rearsub 0-30hz steeep filter. Frontsubs 0-50hz/-6db (and a second filter -12db/oct. at 160hz). Left midrange from 63hz/-6db to 5khz/-6db, right midrange from 63hz/-6db to 2.5khz/-6db and tweeters from 4khz/-6db to -----
The real trick is to get the different speakers playing together as one. The settings is a result of hours and hours of tuning and listening...


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

Joakim Skovlund said:


> Thanks you all! Was a good feeling to nail this eurofinals!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you have such a large gap between the right midrange to tweeter? :surprised: Would be interesting to get a demo of this car!


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

hc_TK said:


> Why do you have such a large gap between the right midrange to tweeter? :surprised: Would be interesting to get a demo of this car!


lucky guess:
left mid/high emit off axis and mid fades "naturally" "earlier"
right side is almost on axis and you don't have this fading effect in higher mids.


----------



## RaunchyTheBug (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Joakim!

Congrats with the NM and EM titles!


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

It has been some time since the last update. Adding a little pictures of the history of the past two years.

Status of june 9'th 2010: :/
Car found after theft.


















Cleaned up and totally refurbished with epoxyprimer all over:


















Evil plans...









The car in its new shop:









Things startin to get done:









How to make room for this?


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

...Let me see - Like this! 









Got som real power for it too:



























Time for the first testdrive in 1,5 years:









A little detailwork in between all the big things:









Some nice cnc-milled copper:


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

At the Premiereshow for the tv-shows Gumball3000 and "Garasjen"(The Garage):
Link to the tv-show: Garasjen on Viasat4


















Trunk finished:









Ready for colour:









Pål at Solfilmspesialisten at work - laying white frosted/matte 3M-film:









Finished!


















Pic from the pricegiving ceremony - EMMA Eurofinals 2011:
1'st place in "Advanced Unlimited" class!  Happy happy!









On the way home from European EMMA-finals in Germany:


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

very nice indeed , but you do realise the only reason you got that trophy was because it was to far to bring my van to the finals










all joking aside it really is a credit to you the way you turned this around after the theft


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Congrats! I really like the new paint job. Is the front stage the same as it was before the theft?


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you guys! 

Yes the frontsystem is the same, thats the only thing the ****ers didn't get out..
Had to change the midranges due to destroyed membranes, from the thiefs trying to pry them loose. 

Some components are to be changed this spring. Changing the two Mosconi 300.2 with two Mosconi Zero1's and also exchanging the bassprocessor from pxa-h800 to the new Mosconi 6to8. The main processor will still be the ODR RS-P90..
Pictures and results will be published..


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: BMW E34 Touring - McIntosh - ODR, norwegian SQcar*

Hey Jason, it looks like he may have went to the most rescent odr speakers. remember they took everything when the car was stolen.

EDIT: joakim beat me to it.



Joakim Skovlund said:


> Hi everyone!
> Long time since I've posted anything here, but thanks for all the kind words from you all!
> 
> The status for this build, is that it's still "a build" in progress. Work and economy has given me some delay in the buildingprocess, so I was at the Eurofinals as a judge, but without the car.
> ...


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Congratulations. Not just for another championship, but also the courage & heart to "start again". Many would have given up!!
YOu went one further! 
Amazingly simple yet complex build.


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

sydmonster said:


> Congratulations. Not just for another championship, but also the courage & heart to "start again". Many would have given up!!
> YOu went one further!
> Amazingly simple yet complex build.


Thanks a lot! 
It has really been a long way back, but it was worth it! 

The simplicity may be the key to the success..

The complexity in this build, lays mostly in the rigidness of the construction, the practical testing of theories prior to the building and the effort of ajustment and høw things are set up.
The amount of time used on testing and refining the adjustments in this car is beyond countable.. It's simple bu means of "no fuzz" but the most complex thing may be that I use two separate processors to get everything play together - making the most of each processor's best qualities.

I've been told that this is "the most complete carstereo-car", and by that I feel that I've acomplished my goal of making the best possible SQ car and at the same time have a car that really can beat some dB's without loosing the sound quality! And that it can play LOUD is a fact..  Loud'n'clear that is...


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Care to enlighten us on your Helmholtz resonator for the DD?


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd like to know a lot more about this setup like crossover points/slopes etc. Just curious, that's all. I love the big drivers everywhere while still keeping it look so good.
Hard to believe the up firing mids work this well. I can imagine it even helps with the reflected driver in the windshield beeing further away that way.

Congrats on the win and hats off to you, sir for hanging in there after all that happened with the car beeing stolen etc. I enjoyed the video in your sig but didn't understand a word .



> Of course.. The rearsub 0-30hz steeep filter. Frontsubs 0-50hz/-6db (and a second filter -12db/oct. at 160hz). Left midrange from 63hz/-6db to 5khz/-6db, right midrange from 63hz/-6db to 2.5khz/-6db and tweeters from 4khz/-6db to -----
> The real trick is to get the different speakers playing together as one. The settings is a result of hours and hours of tuning and listening...


I knew I read it before, just went over the entire thread again. I have some more tuning to do. Just switched to shallow slopes on my mid to tweet and love it so far. Thanks for a wealth of info.


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

WOW, that is an AWESOME build and the attention to detail is INCREDIBLE!!!

Thanks for the posting the build pictures and information!


----------



## erica34 (Apr 8, 2006)

fantastic looking e34 and incredible build that i'm sure sounds even more impressive. congrats on being champion.


----------



## Miniboom (Jul 15, 2010)

Posting in this thread for two reasons!

1. I'd just like to point out the fact that Joakim is an awesome installer/adjusting expert! He did my car in about half an hour, and I got far more out of that session than I ever thought possible (I've got ML165's and XT25SC90's in my car's stock locations!).

2. Joakim - if you'd like another place to show off your car and results (we both know you do! ), you can register and make a thread in the brand new forum here: ultimateDIY.org (Show off your ride, or automotive audio/video projects, you decide). 

If you're into other DIY projects, there's different subforums covering just about anything - and more will come when/if suggested.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

How do you sort out issues caused by 90 phase shift when using -6db/oct filter?
You have mension positives and negatives with all the dsp's you have used. could you mension some of these? (PXA-H701, PXA-H800, Mosconi 6to8 etc. )


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

hc_TK said:


> How do you sort out issues caused by 90 phase shift when using -6db/oct filter?
> You have mension positives and negatives with all the dsp's you have used. could you mension some of these? (PXA-H701, PXA-H800, Mosconi 6to8 etc. )



Because you'll get phase shift no matter what type filter slope you use, the solution for every phase issue is to combine the settings of time allignment and filtersettings to cet everything in phase. Allso the mounting (angle, reflections and other stuff) will effect phase. And another thing.. What happens when you use different amplifiers for every speaker..? 
So.. The theroretical phaseshift from the crossover-slope will not alone effect the output.
Remember - it's the final result that matters, not how you get there. 

To start on the dsp's - puhh, that's a job to describe.. Don't have the time..


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

wow this is a great update!

after seeing the stolen stuff it made me nauseous. i am so glad to see you turn it over and win first place again sir!

outstanding work, beautiful install. i would love to hear it. P-:


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Incredible install - both of them !


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Well.....I was going to send a link of this awesome build to a buddy, but alas, no pics  

If you happen to still have the pics from the original build (finished pics - doesn't have to be the in-process ones), and you are willing to provide, would be awesome to get a PM with those  I absolutely loved what you did in this car, and I hate that the distance made it impossible to hear it. 

Jason


----------



## kaizen (Dec 6, 2008)

Is it just me. I can't see the pictures on this thread?


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

kaizen said:


> Is it just me. I can't see the pictures on this thread?


Yeah, that tends to happen to threads that are 5 years old.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Congrats to Joakim for buying the car back (after selling it some years ago), looking forward to the next revision of this car and install


----------



## Don Camillo (Jul 13, 2017)

Well at least there is one pic to be seen now... 😁
Where is the rest to be seen?it seems to old to see the rest...


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

Will like to see photo`s of Pioneer AXM-P90RS display in rearviewmirror.. 
How this are build up..


----------



## Don Camillo (Jul 13, 2017)

soundboy said:


> Will like to see photo`s of Pioneer AXM-P90RS display in rearviewmirror..
> How this are build up..


I was curious about the rest too.. 
But there are also nice installs on youtube to see...


----------

